# UEFA Champions league betting 27-28 Qualifying



## OddsPoster (Jul 27, 2010)

27 Jul 17:00 Omonia Nicosia v FC Salzburg  2.10 3.30 3.50 +47  
27 Jul 18:00 Dynamo Kiev v Gent  1.28 5.25 10.00 +47  
27 Jul 18:00 Liteks Lovetch v MSK Zilina  1.61 3.75 5.50 +47  
27 Jul 18:30 Unirea Urziceni v Zenit St Petersburg  4.50 3.50 1.80 +47  
27 Jul 19:30 Sparta Prague v Lech Poznan  1.61 3.60 6.00 +47  
27 Jul 19:45 T.N.S. v Anderlecht  10.00 5.25 1.28 +41  
28 Jul 17:00 Aktobe Lento v Hapoel Tel-Aviv  3.75 3.30 2.00 +41  
28 Jul 17:00 BATE Borisov v FC Copenhagen  2.40 3.25 2.90 +41  
28 Jul 18:00 Sheriff Tiraspol v Dinamo Zagreb  2.60 3.25 2.62 +41  
28 Jul 19:00 Debrecen v Basel  3.50 3.25 2.10 +41  
28 Jul 19:15 Young Boys v Fenerbahce  3.80 3.40 1.95 +41  
28 Jul 19:45 AIK v Rosenborg  3.00 3.30 2.30 +41  
28 Jul 19:45 Ajax v PAOK Salonika  1.30 5.00 10.00 +41  
28 Jul 19:45 Partizan Belgrade v HJK Helsinki  1.40 4.33 8.00 +41  
28 Jul 20:00 Braga v Celtic  2.00 3.30 3.75 +41


----------



## DavisCup (Jul 27, 2010)

I like Braga, Dinamo Zabreg, BATE Borisov and Hapoel Tel-Aviv at those odds, thanks


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Unirea is strong team, romanians are playing great football lately. Litex also is good to beat. Bate, I am not sure about it.


----------

